
Coding is not ‘fun’, it’s technically and ethically complex - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/ideas/coding-is-not-fun-it-s-technically-and-ethically-complex?href=
======
gjvc
These kinds articles exhibit the worst brand of sophistry. It's like saying
that metalwork is ethically complex because one might make a weapon.

There's a wide difference between someone tinkering in the garage and the
activities required to build the Golden Gate bridge. This doesn't mean that we
should diminish someone's tinkering, given that it might lead that person onto
a successful career.

